# New CBT Self-Help book for IBS



## drmhunt

I want to let everyone know about a new self-help book for IBS that distills the entire CBT treatment model into an easy to understand workbook that takes about 6 weeks to complete. It's called Reclaim Your Life from IBS: A Scientifically Proven Plan for Relief without Restrictive Diets. It's available from Amazon or Barnes and Noble online. I'm really proud of the fact that I did a randomized controlled trial of the book BEFORE I approached trade publishers. The book really helped. People who worked through it reported reduced GI symptoms, improved quality of life, less anxiety and depression and they just generally felt better and more in control. Believe me when I say I am NOT in this to make money. (I make about 65 cents a book. I can make a LOT more money - $140 an hour - in my private practice. But then I can only help one person at a time. That's why I wrote the book - to try to distill what I know and make it available to a lot of people at once no matter where they live or what kind of insurance they have.)

I'm really excited about the book and I hope people will take a look at it!

Best,

Melissa Hunt, PhD

(The academic article with the results of the clinical trial is available here: http://download.springer.com/static/pdf/556/art%253A10.1007%252Fs10608-014-9647-3.pdf?originUrl=http%3A%2F%2Flink.springer.com%2Farticle%2F10.1007%2Fs10608-014-9647-3&token2=exp=1465400773~acl=%2Fstatic%2Fpdf%2F556%2Fart%25253A10.1007%25252Fs10608-014-9647-3.pdf%3ForiginUrl%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Flink.springer.com%252Farticle%252F10.1007%252Fs10608-014-9647-3*~hmac=7855e4b4adae5d1152ab1de45fca89ac90553501584b8467e0e5464cb4970e6e)


----------

